# Trap Seal Primers



## markb

In a commercial setting, how do you prefer to prime a trap? 

When a laundry tub faucet is not available, we used to take water from the refill tube on a W/C for years, but now with .5 GPF W/C on the market the inspectors are finding that this way of priming has an adverse effect on the W/C performance. 

We tried using a flow-activated TSP:










I found these to rarely work in municipalities with higher water pressure (80PSI around here). And when they do work there are persistent maintainance problems afterward. 

I was wondering if anyone has used one of the following TSP and if they worked well enough. They seem like reliable and cheap alternatives.


















I would love to have a solenoid valve with a timer on every job, but most customers don't want to pay for it. 

What do you guys prefer to use?


----------



## easttexasplumb

http://www.trapguard.com/

These are what I like to use, for hub drains, floor drains. Easier tp use and more reliable than a trap primer.


----------



## markb

easttexasplumb said:


> http://www.trapguard.com/
> 
> These are what I like to use, for hub drains, floor drains. Easier tp use and more reliable than a trap primer.


I saw ads for those a while ago. How much are they? Does the neoprene harden and crack over time?


----------



## easttexasplumb

They are 40 dollars, expensive for what they are, but cheaper than a trap primer. I have not seen one crack or harden yet. They are quicker to install and more reliable than a trap primer.


----------



## luv2plumb

I agree with East; I use trap guards where ever I can but some inspectors still require trap primers


----------



## easttexasplumb

Surprisingly the inspectors here just agreed that the trapguards were an acceptable replacement to trap primers.


----------



## plumbpro

easttexasplumb said:


> Surprisingly the inspectors here just agreed that the trapguards were an acceptable replacement to trap primers.


Been using Trapguards since they have been code approved. The original design I used was a nightmare due to a spring and flapper. The Trapguard brand has given no issue what so ever. I would recommend putting them in on trim, or protecting them in hub drains till all the other trades are done.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

As much as we are to be concerned with direct cross connections...there is none better than a trap primer. Always made me wonder if the folks in charge really cared, I would rather have a dry trap than a cross connection. However, with the advent of the tailpiece connections and the trap guards...problem solved.

I use trap guards exclusively and have had zero problems with them drying out, but like was said the original design were horrible.


----------



## markb

Titan Plumbing said:


> As much as we are to be concerned with direct cross connections...there is none better than a trap primer. Always made me wonder if the folks in charge really cared, I would rather have a dry trap than a cross connection. However, with the advent of the tailpiece connections and the trap guards...problem solved.
> 
> I use trap guards exclusively and have had zero problems with them drying out, but like was said the original design were horrible.


What was your experience like with tail-piece connections ? Did they work?


----------



## ianclapham

we have had the same idea of the trap guard over here for years, called the hepvO 









it has a bladder inside the same as the trap guard









you can use these horizontally or vertically and removes the need for a 'p' trap


----------



## Titan Plumbing

markb said:


> What was your experience like with tail-piece connections ? Did they work?


Yes, they are actually real good. The ones I used had a little scoop that picked up the water and sent it to the trap.


----------



## markb

Titan Plumbing said:


> Yes, they are actually real good. The ones I used had a little scoop that picked up the water and sent it to the trap.


What would happen if someone decided to throw a piece of wet toilet paper into the sink. Do you think it would be possible for it to clog the 1/2" TSP?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

markb said:


> What would happen if someone decided to throw a piece of wet toilet paper into the sink. Do you think it would be possible for it to clog the 1/2" TSP?


Yes, no different than hair or anything else.


----------



## DIZ

Use as an AAV?? ME thinks not


----------



## d78coots

for my own knowledge, which code has approved trap guards? i have installed them before and think of them as very economical. Has anyone run into any problems with them not being an "automatic" means of keeping the trap seal?

as for inverted wyes on the tailpiece, i and others have had no problems with them, especially if placed on lavatories.


----------



## 6th Density

markb said:


> What would happen if someone decided to throw a piece of wet toilet paper into the sink. Do you think it would be possible for it to clog the 1/2" TSP?


That's why our county and city AHJ started banning them 2 years ago for potential of clogging. 

They won't allow trap guards... yet:whistling2:.

We work a lot of military bases around here. We've been getting away with their AHJ by either using deep seal traps (add an extra 3 inches with a coupling on the ptrap street 90) and/or trap guards.


----------



## 6th Density

Thanks for the pics Ian. I find it fascinating to see other countries plumbing ideology.


----------



## rombo

If i need to hook up a few trap seals I will try to use a lav, K.S or L.T. But if there are multiple traps I.E restaurant there is only one way i will do it. 

Solenoid and a timer. then i build a header out of 1" and 3/8" branches. Around $150 for valve and timer


----------



## drainit619

Plumbing fittings include a wide assortment of plumbing hardware including pipes, faucets and the joints that connect these fixtures. It is important to install quality plumbing fittings in order to have an uninterrupted water supply and properly functioning drainage system.


----------



## Adamche

So drainit, are you a plumber? How about an intro?


----------



## justme

drainit619 said:


> Plumbing fittings include a wide assortment of plumbing hardware including pipes, faucets and the joints that connect these fixtures. It is important to install quality plumbing fittings in order to have an uninterrupted water supply and properly functioning drainage system.


get an intro done before RJ wakes up :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Ooo ooo. A treaty for me !!! POST AN INTRO 

Quality intros are a part of the success of a great forum. To get a quality intro go here 

Here's yer SIGHN !!!!


----------



## rjbphd

justme said:


> get an intro done before RJ wakes up :laughing:


 Someone here get on the phone to call them over here, 1st hour rates are cheap..


----------



## dclarke

way to bring up a 2 year old thread.


----------



## RW Plumbing

drainit619 said:


> Plumbing fittings include a wide assortment of plumbing hardware including pipes, faucets and the joints that connect these fixtures. It is important to install quality plumbing fittings in order to have an uninterrupted water supply and properly functioning drainage system.


You're an idiot.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

RW Plumbing said:


> You're an idiot.


I chit. I love it. Lol really lol !!!


----------



## U666A

RW Plumbing said:


> You're an idiot.


Concise and to the point. :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRat

drainit619 said:


> Plumbing fittings include a wide assortment of plumbing hardware including pipes, faucets and the joints that connect these fixtures. It is important to install quality plumbing fittings in order to have an uninterrupted water supply and properly functioning drainage system.


You have got to be flipping kidding me. We paint a picture of the driver's a$$ wrapped around a porcelain pony and then we expect the public to respect us as professionals and pay for our skills.

Way to degrade your trade, drainit. You are a shame to your industry.

Boys, a respected fellow by the name of SewerRatz once told me when quoting a link dropper, delete his link in your quote. That's all this bloke is...


----------



## score300

I've gotten to where i like using the Tailpiece trap primer by souix chief. It's cheap, and when I'm doing trap primers I use pex. Nice and easy. As far as Trap Guards, I've used them in remodel work when cutting concrete for a trap primer wasn't feasible. I haven't had a problem with them, but I've seen the flapper type get things caked in them and quit working. I suspect the new trapguards would do the same. I'm just not sold on them.


----------



## Plumberman911

I've used the tail pic trap primers on my last 3 jobs love them. Work great easy to install


----------

